# [SOLVED] Win7 unable to ping WinXP



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello All,
My Win7 laptop was unable to ping another WinXP within the same network. When I first got this Win7 laptop, I experienced this problem. The WinXP laptop has no problem pinging the Win7 system. A visiting friend changed the setting on the Win7 laptop and suddenly the two laptops were able to talk to each other. I wiped the WinXP laptop a few weeks ago. Since then, the Win7 laptop is again unable to ping the WinXP. I have googled for many hours now. I tried just about all the methods that make sense to me but still cannot ping from Win7 to WinXP. Would someone be kind enough to show me a link or inform me how I can reestablish communication between these 2 systems on the same network?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win7 unable to ping WinXP*

Hello,

If you have any Firewall or Security Software installed please disable it for now on both computers.

Verify that Netbios is enabled in XP.
Windows XP Network Troubleshooting

File and Printer Sharing for Windows 7 and XP. 
Share Files and Printers between Windows 7 and XP - How-To Geek


----------



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Win7 unable to ping WinXP*

Thank you 2xg. 

Your suggestions work (almost). 

The File & Printer Sharing settings on Win7 system are the same as your link. Then I had firewall turned off. I followed the instructions to turn on Netbios in XP. Now I can ping successfully from Win7 to WinXP. (Never had any problem when ping from WinXP to Win7)

I restarted the firewall on Win7. I can ping WinXP. However, when I restarted the firewall on WinXP, Win7 cannot ping WinXP. 
How do I overcome this firewall problem on WinXP? Should I changed some settings for Services or ICMP on the Windows Firewall->Advanced->Local Area Connection page in WinXP?
Ultimately, I would like the firewall enable on WinXP and still be able to communicate with Win7 system.

Also, before I reinstalled the WinXP OS on the laptop, I was able to share files and folders between these 2 laptops. The File & Printer Sharing Settings for Win7 are the same as what your link has suggested. But when I clicked on my WinXP on Win7 (even with the firewalls turned off), on the Win7 system it said "Windows cannot access \\MyWinXP" where MyWInXP is the name of my XP system. Can you offer any advise?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win7 unable to ping WinXP*

You may exclude Files and Printer sharing when Windows Firewall is enabled.

From Control Panel=> Windows Firewall=> Exceptions Tab, enable Files and Printer sharing.


----------



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Win7 unable to ping WinXP*

Hello 2xg
All is well. Issue resolved. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win7 unable to ping WinXP*

Awesome News! 

Thank you too for following all the directions very well.


SorcererStone said:


> Hello 2xg
> All is well. Issue resolved. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


You're quite Welcome.


----------

